# اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار ( ملف مغلق و متجدد  ).



## قلم حر (2 يونيو 2007)

*س وج عن: مرض أنفلونزا الطيور*






ينتقل المرض بواسطة الدواجن
-------------------------------------​تعد تايلاند أحدث دولة انضمت إلى قائمة الدول الآسيوية التي ظهرت بها حالة إصابة بأنفلونزا الطيور بين البشر. 
فيما يلي أهم الأسئلة الشائعة عن المرض ومدى خطورته على الإنسان وأجوبتها. 
س: كيف ينتقل فيروس أنفلونزا الطيور للإنسان؟
ج: كان يعتقد أن أنفلونزا الطيور تصيب الطيور فقط إلى أن ظهرت أول حالة إصابة بين البشر في هونج كونج في عام 1997. 
ويلتقط الإنسان العدوى عن طريق الاحتكاك المباشر بالطيور المصابة بالمرض. ويخرج الفيروس من جسم الطيور مع فضلاتهم التي تتحول إلى مسحوق ينقله الهواء. 
وتتشابه أعراض أنفلونزا الطيور مع العديد من أنواع الأنفلونزا الأخرى حيث يصيب الإنسان بالحمى واحتقان في الحلق والسعال. كما يمكن أن تطور الأعراض لتصل إلى التهابات ورمد في العين. 
وكان جميع الذين أصيبوا بالمرض في عام 1997 والبالغ عددهم 18 حالة يحتكون مباشرة بحيوانات حية سواء في المزارع أو في الأسواق. 
وهناك العديد من أنواع أنفلونزا الطيور إلا أن النوع المعروف باسم "إتش5 إن1" هو الأكثر خطورة حيث تزيد احتمالات الوفاة بين البشر المصابين بهذا النوع من الفيروس. 
ويمكن أن يعيش الفيروس لفترات طويلة في أنسجة وفضلات الطيور خاصة في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة. 
س: هل يمكن الشفاء أنفلونزا الطيور؟ 
ج: يمكن أن يبرأ المرضى المصابون بأنفلونزا الطيور من الفيروس إذا تعاطوا المضادات الحيوية. ويعطف الباحثون في الوقت الراهن على تطوير مصل مضاد للمرض. 
س: ما حجم خطورة أنفلونزا الطيور؟
ج: ترتفع احتمالات الوفاة بين البشر المصابين بأنفلونزا الطيور. فقد توفي ست حالات من 18 مريض أصيبوا بالفيروس في عام 1997. كما أن المرض تسبب في مقتل 10 أشخاص في الأسابيع الماضية. 
ولا يضاهي فيروس أنفلونزا الطيور فيروس الالتهاب الرئوي الحاد المعروف باسم "سارس" والذي أسفر عن سقوط 800 قتيل وإصابة 8400 شخص في جميع أنحاء العالم منذ انتشاره لأول مرة في نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني عام 2002. 
س: هل هناك إمكانية لانتقال العدوى بالفيروس من مريض إلى شخص آخر سليم؟
ج: لم تسجل حتى الآن وقائع تثبت حدوث ذلك. ولتجنب الإصابة بالمرض يجب الابتعاد عن الأماكن التي توجد بها الدواجن الحية حيث يمكن أن يتفشى الفيروس بشدة. 
س: ما سبب قلق الخبراء؟
ج: هناك مخاوف من أن الفيروس قد يندمج مع نوع آخر من فيروسات الأنفلونزا التي تصيب الإنسان ليشكلا معا نوع جديد من الفيروسات يمكن أن ينتقل من شخص لآخر. 
ويمكن أن يحدث هذا الاندماج في حالة إصابة شخص مريض أساسا بنوع من أنواع الأنفلونزا بفيروس أنفلونزا الطيور. وكلما زادت حالات الإصابة المزدوجة هذه كلما زادت احتمالات تطور صورة الفيروس. 
س: هل يمكن أن استمر في تناول الدجاج؟ 
ج: يمكن أن تستمر في أكل الدجاج دون قلق لأن الخبراء يأكدون أن فيروس أنفلونزا الطيور لا ينتقل عبر الأكل، لذا فإن تناول الدجاج لا يمثل أي خطورة. 
وأعلن الاتحاد الأوروبي أنه ينظر في إمكانية إتخاذ إجراء وقائي لحظر استيراد منتجات ولحوم الدواجن من تايلاند لمنع وصول أي طيور مصابة إلى أراضيها. 
س: ما الإجراءات التي يتم اتخاذها لاحتواء المرض في الدول التي ظهر بها؟
ج: أعدمت الملايين من الطيور في محاولة للتصدي لانتشار المرض بين الطيور الأمر الذي يمنع بدوره انتقاله إلى البشر. 
موضوع من BBC​ 

منشور 2004/01/27 21:32:43 GMT​


----------



## قلم حر (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) .*

و في خبر جديد هام :
اكتشاف أجسام مضادة لافلوانزا الطيور 
نيل باولدلر 
مراسل بي بي سي للشؤون العلمية 





الأجسام المضادة التي اكتشفها الأطباء يمكن استخدامها كترياق في الأيام القليلة الأولى من الإصابة بالفيروس
----------------------------------​


نجح فريق متكون من باحثين ذوي سمعة عالمية في عزل أجسام مضادة قد تحمي البشر من افلوانز الطيور. 
وقد ينتج عن هذا الاكتشاف العملي تطوير علاج تكميلي للقاح المضاد للافلوانز في حالة تفشي الفيروس. 
ويقدر عدد الوفيات التي خلفتها سلالة H5N1 من فيروسات افلوانزا الطيور بـأكثر من 180 شخصا عالميا منذ 2003. 
يشار إلى أن هناك عددا من الدول التي تقوم بتخزين التلقيح بالجملة احتياطا من انتشار الوباء بين البشر، إلا أن مدى فعالية التطعيم تبقى مجهولة. 
ويبقى السبب في ذلك هو عدم إمكانية المعرفة المسبقة لسلالة فيروس افلوانزا الطيور بالتحديد التي قد تنتشر بين البشر. 
لكن الفريق العلمي المتكون من باحثين من سويسرا وفتنام والولايات المتحدة قال إنه نجح في عزل أجسام مضادة يأمل في أنها ستمنح وقاية ضد فصائل مختلفة من الفيروس في آن واحد. 
ولأن أجهزة المناعة البشرية تستخدم الأجساد المضادة لإبطال عمل البكتيريا والفيروسات، قام العلماء بعزل أجسام مضادة استعملتها أجساد الناجين من فيروس انفلوانزا الطيور في فتنام لمقاومة المرض. "ترياق طوارئ" 
وأوضح البروفيسور أنتونيو لانزافيتشيا، من معهد الأبحاث البيولوجية الطبية في سويسرا، ـن الأجسام المضادة قد أثبتت فعاليتها في التجارب التي قام بها فريقه على الفئران وأنه واثق من فعاليتها عند البشر. 
وقال البروفيسور: "إننا بطريقة ما أمعنا النظر في رد فعال جهاز المناعة لدى الشخص الذي أصيب بالفيروس ونجا منه بعدما طوّر جسده أجساما مضادة لإبطال فعل هذه الفيروسات". 
وأضاف لانزافيتشيا أنه "باستعمال هذه التقنية، تمكنّا من عزل الخلايا التي تنتج هذه الأجسام المضادة من أجل إنتاج هذه الأجسام في المختبر، ونأمل في أن يتم إنتاجها بكميات كبيرة لعلاج الناس". 
ويمكن استخدام الأجسام المضادة لوقاية الموظفين الذين لهم اتصال مباشر مع المصابين، مثل الممرضين والأطباء، في البلدان التي قد ينتشر فيها المرض. 
ويقول الباحثون إنه يمكن استعمال هذا الدواء كترياق طوارئ عند الأشخاص الذي أصيبوا بالفيروس إذ ما تم استهلاكه في خلال أيام قليلة من الإصابة. ويأمل الباحثون في أن تبدأ التجارب على البشر في وقت قريب. 

موضوع من BBCArabic.com


منشور 2007/05/29​


----------



## قلم حر (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) .*

الوفاة 79 بانفلونزا الطيور في اندونيسيا
1331 (GMT+04:00) - 03/06/07





انفلونزا الطيور تفتك بحياة 79 اندونيسيا حتى الآن
--------------------------------------------​*جاكرتا، اندونيسيا(CNN)-- أعلن في جاكرتا الأحد عن وفاة فتاة اندونيسية جراء إصابتها بفيروس (H5N1) المميت، المسبب لمرض أنفلونزا الطيور، وذلك بسبب مخالطتها لطيور مصابة.*
وبوفاة الفتاة الأحد، يرتفع عدد حالات الوفاة البشرية في مرض انفلونزا الطيور في اندونيسيا إلى 79 شخصا.
المتحدثة باسم وزارة الصحة الاندونيسية، ليلى سوليستوياتي، قالت إن الفتاة، البالغة من العمر 15 عاما، توفيت بعد إدخالها إلى المستشفى لمدة يومين في مدينة "سيمارانغ"، الواقعة في وسط جزيرة جاوا.
وأضافت أن المختبرين الرسميين في اندونيسيا أكدا إصابتها بالفيروس، الذي أودى حتى الآن بحياة ما لا يقل عن 187 شخصا في مختلف أنحاء العالم منذ بداية انتشاره عام 2003 في آسيا ، وفقا لبيانات منظمة الصحة العالمية.
وكان مسؤولون في منظمة الصحة العالمية، قد تعهدوا بأن يتم العمل على ضمان حصول الدول الفقيرة على لقاحات لمرض أنفلونزا الطيور، في حال تحوله لوباء.
كما أجازت السلطات الصحية الأمريكية للمرة الأولى لقاحاً ضدّ إنلفونزا الطيور، رغم محدودية النتائج التي أظهرها في التجارب، وذلك في ما يعدّ إجراء وقائيا ضدّ اتخاذ المرض الشكل الوبائي.
وقالت أسوشيتد برس إنّ التطعيم يستهدف حماية البشر من فيروس H5N1 حيث من المفترض استخدامه إذا اتخذ الفيروس شكلا يمكنه من الانتقال بيسر من شخص لآخر.


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

شكرا على الموضوع المهم دة ياقلم حر 
ربنا يبعد عن الكل شر المرض 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

شكرا يا قلم حر على المعلومات الهامه

فعلا الرغم من ان وسائل الاعلام حذرت كتير 

من انفلونزا الطيور ومدى خطورتها على البشر الا

انهم لا يستوعبوا وغلى الرغم ان حالات الوفيات فى مصر

من 32  :36 حاله الا انهم مصرين على تربيه الدواجن طريقه غير صحيحه

معلش طولت فى الرد

اشكرك وربنا يوفقك ويكون معاك​


----------



## قلم حر (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المهم دة ياقلم حر
> ربنا يبعد عن الكل شر المرض
> ربنا يباركك


آمين يا رب .
شكرا للتشجيع المستمر .
الرب يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## قلم حر (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرا يا قلم حر على المعلومات الهامه​
> 
> فعلا الرغم من ان وسائل الاعلام حذرت كتير ​
> من انفلونزا الطيور ومدى خطورتها على البشر الا​
> ...


لما يكون الرد في جوهر الموضوع .....بيكون التطويل و التوضيح شيء اٍيجابي .
بالعكس .....يا ريت الكل يضيف و يدقق ....زيك أنتي و الأخت ( نونو جيرل ) ...و أكمن عضو تاني كمان .
نرجع للموضوع :
المشاكل اللي بيعاني منها فقراء مصرقديمه جدا ..... و تنبع من فقرهم .. !
مثلا : عدم وجود بدائل ( اٍقتصاديه و غذائيه ) لتربية الدواجن بيخليهم صعب يتخلوا عن تربيتها !
ربنا يحميهم .....و يحمي كل البشر .
شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## قلم حر (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

*إصابة طفل مصري عمره 4 سنوات بإنفلونزا الطيور*





تعتبر مصر من الدول الأكثر تأثرا بفيروس H5N1 خارج آسيا التي ظهر فيها الفيروس لأول مرة
---------------------------------------​ 
نقلت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط المصرية (مينا) أن طفلا يبلغ من العمر أربع سنوات فقط أُصيب بفيروس H5N1 المسبب لإنفلونزا الطيور، ليرتفع بذلك عدد حالات الإصابة بالفيروس القاتل في البلاد إلى 37 حالة. 
ونقلت الوكالة عن بيان صادر عن وزارة الصحة المصرية قوله إن الطفل يعيش في محافظة قنا، وقد تم إسعافه قبل يومين إلى المستشفى، حيث يتلقى العلاج، وهو الآن في حالة مستقرة. 
وقال البيان: "إن التحقيقات الأولية في مصدر العدوى تشير إلى ملامسة الطفل لطير ميت مصاب بإنفلونزا الطيور." 
يذكر أن 15 شخصا قد لقوا حتفهم حتى الآن في مصر من أصل الـ 37 شخصا الذين ثبتت إصابتهم بالفيروس المميت، بينما شفي 21 آخرون من إصاباتهم إثر تلقيهم العلاج اللازم. 
وحدثت معظم الوفيات في أوساط الإناث اللواتي يربي ذويهن الطيور، الأمر الذي يرفع فرص تعرضهن لتماس يومي مباشر مع هذه الطيور، وبالتالي انتقال العدوى إليهن من الطيور المصابة. 
----------------------------------------------







*إن التحقيقات الأولية في مصدر العدوى تشير إلى ملامسة الطفل لطير ميت مصاب بإنفلونزا الطيور*






بيان صادر عن وزارة الصحة المصرية .
--------------------------------------------​ 

وكانت فتاة عمرها 15 عاما قد توفيت في الحادي عشر من شهر نيسان/أبريل الماضي في العاصمة القاهرة متأثرة بإصابتها بفيروس H5N1. 
وقالت وزارة الصحة حينئذ إن ماريانا كميل ميخائيل توفيت بعد فشل في الجهاز التنفسي بالرغم من خضوعها للعلاج الطبي. 
ولكنها كانت قد نفت قبل وفاتها ملامسة أي طيور مصابة بالمرض، وهو الأمر الذي أجمعت عليه أيضا أسر عدد من الضحايا الذين أصيبوا مؤخرا. 
وتعتبر مصر من الدول الأكثر تأثرا بفيروس H5N1 خارج آسيا التي ظهر فيها الفيروس لأول مرة، إذ تعتبر البلاد ممرا رئيسيا للطيور المهاجرة التي يُعتقد بأنها هي التي حملت المرض معها. 
ويعزي الخبراء أسباب انتشار الفيروس في دول مثل مصر أيضا إلى غياب المصادر المالية والوعي الشعبي حول المرض. 
وتقول منظمة الصحة العالمية إن مرض إنفلونزا الطيور قد أودى بحياة 191 شخص منذ ظهوره لأول مرة في مزارع للدواجن في آسيا عام 2003. 
ويظل من الصعب أن يلتقط البشر الفيروس، ولكن يخشى الخبراء أن يتطور إلى نمط جديد ينتشر بشكل أكثر سهولة بين البشر، مما قد يؤدي إلى تفشِّي وباء يمكن أن يودي بحياة الملايين من البشر. 
DH-OL-A 
موضوع من BBC


منشور 2007/06/23 22:00:48 GMT​


----------



## thelife.pro (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

شكرا للموضوع الجميل 
يا قلم حر 
وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة التي فيه 

انا قرأت عن موضوع اصابة الطفل في مصر 
الرب يكون بعونه وبعون أهله 
والله يبعد المرض عن كل البشر ​


----------



## قلم حر (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الجميل ​
> 
> يا قلم حر
> لا شكر على واجب
> ...


اٍستجب يا رب .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

فيروس أنفلونزا الطيور يضرب مناطق في توغو
2130 (GMT+04:00) - 25/06/07




الإصابة 37 في مصر، و101 في اندونيسيا في مرض انلفونزا الطيور.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------​*لومي، توغو(CNN)-- عمدت السلطات في توغو إلى إتلاف آلاف الطيور في بعض مناطق البلاد، بعدما تم رصد بؤر لأنفلونزا الطيور في تلك الدولة الأفريقية التي تسجل حالات من هذا الفيروس القاتل للمرة الأولى.*
وجاء في تقرير أعدته وزارة الزراعة والثروة الحيوانية والصيد في توغو، أنه تم الاشتباه بقرابة 5574 حالة أنفلونزا الطيور من السلالة القاتلة H5N1 في إحدى المناطق، قبل أن يتم تأكيد إصابة 2505 حالات منها نفقت كلها فيما تم التخلص من الباقي.
ولم يتمكن التقرير الذي تم إصداره الاثنين من تحديد سبب انتقال المرض إلى الطيور في البلاد، غير أنه أكد أن السلطات المعنية ستلجأ إلى مجموعة من التدابير الاحترازية.
ويأتي هذا التقرير في الوقت الذي أكدت فيه وزارة الصحة المصرية، إصابة طفل في الرابعة من العمر بأنفلونزا الطيور، فيما أكدت أندونيسيا إصابة طفلة في الثالثة، وكلاهما في حالة وصفت بـ" المستقرة". 
فقد أعلنت وزارة الصحة المصرية السبت إصابة "الطفل، عماد محمد الدرملي (4 سنوات) من قرية الارسط تمولا، مركز نقادة بمحافظة قنا،" بمرض إنفلونزا الطيور.
والطفل الدرملي، هو الحالة رقم 37، منذ ظهوره في مصر بداية عام 2006، توفي منهم 15 شخصا.
وذكرت وزارة الصحة في بيان لها، أن الطفل أدخل إلى مستشفى حميات الخميس، وهو يعاني من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، عقب تعرضه لطيور نافقة، يشتبه في إصابتها بمرض أنفلونزا الطيور، ولكن حالته مستقرة"، بحسب ما نقلته وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط.
وإصابة الدرملي هي الثالثة في محافظة قنا، بصعيد مصر خلال شهر، رغم توقعات مسؤولين مصريين هدوء نشاط الفيروس خلال فصل الصيف، كما حدث العام الماضي.
وتفيد التقارير أن أنفلونزا الطيور ألحقت أضرارا بالغة بصناعة تربية الطيور الداجنة في البلاد، وبالتالي للاقتصاد، خاصة وأن مصر سجلت أكبر عدد من الإصابات البشرية خارج آسيا.
*والحالة 101 في اندونيسيا*
أما في العاصمة الاندونيسية، جاكرتا، فقد أكد مسؤول من وزارة الصحة السبت ثبات إصابة طفلة في الثالثة من العمر بمرض أنفلونزا الطيور، والتي على إثرها نقلت إلى مستشفى بسومطرة لتلقي العلاج.
وقال جوكو سويونو، من مركز مكافحة أنفلونزا الطيور بوزارة الصحة، إن اختباران معمليان أثبتا إصابة طفلة - من بلدة رومباي في إقليم رياو - جراء تعاملها مع دواجن نافقة.
أضاف سويونو أن أعراض المرض كانت قد ظهرت عليها الأربعاء، ونقلت للعلاج في مستشفى اريفين اتشماد في باكانبارو، مشيرا إلى أن حالتها تتحسن، دون أن يتطرق إلى مزيد من التفاصيل.
وبهذا يصل عدد الإصابات البشرية المؤكدة في إندونيسيا إلى 101 حالة، توفي منها 80، وهو أعلى عدد وفيات في العالم حتى الآن.
وقالت وزيرة الصحة الاندونيسية سيتي فضيلة سوباري الجمعة، إن لقاحا لمكافحة الإصابة البشرية بأنفلونزا الطيور قد يصبح جاهزا ربما في الشهر المقبل، وأنه معد للاستخدام على الفور، رغم دعوات منظمة الصحة العالمية بتكوين مخزون منه أولا.


----------



## قلم حر (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

الحالة 38 لأنفلونزا الطيور تثير مخاوف من تفشي المرض بمصر
1706 (GMT+04:00) - 23/07/07





أكثر من 5 ملايين أسرة مصرية تعتمد على الدواجن كمصدر للغذاء والرزق
-------------------------------------------​*القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- أعلنت منظمة الصحة العالمية ووزارة الصحة المصرية، ارتفاع عدد حالات الإصابة البشرية بفيروس H5N1 المسبب لمرض أنفلونزا الطيور، في مصر، إلى 38 حالة، بعد ما أثبتت نتائج الفحوص المعملية إصابة سيدة في الخامسة والعشرين من عمرها بالمرض الفتاك.*
وأكد المكتب الإقليمي لمنظمة الصحة العالمية في القاهرة، أن الفحوص التي أجريت للمريضة، وتدعى نعيمة عبده جميل، من محافظة "دمياط" على ساحل البحر المتوسط، جاءت إيجابية لفيروس أنفلونزا الطيور، الذي راح ضحيته 15 مصرياً، في أكبر حصيلة بدولة خارج آسيا.
وقال المسؤول بمكتب المنظمة، جون جبور، في تصريحات نقلتها وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط: "هناك إصابة جديدة"، مضيفاً قوله إنه من المعتقد أن المرأة أصيبت بفيروس H5N1، بعد مخالطتها لطيور منزلية نافقة نتيجة إصابتها بالمرض.
وتثير هذه الإصابة الجدية بالمرض، قلقاً في الأوساط الطبية المصرية، خاصة أنها حدثت في فصل الصيف، حيث لم تسجل وزارة الصحة ظهور أية حالات إصابة بأنفلونزا الطيور، خلال الفترة بين شهري مايو/ أيار، وأكتوبر/ تشرين الأول من العام الماضي.
ويخشى الأطباء أن يتمحور فيروس H5N1، إلى شكل جديد يمكنه التغلب على حرارة الجو، مما سيزيد حالات الإصابة خلال الصيف، أو قد يتحد مع فيروس الأنفلونزا، مما قد يساعد على تفشي المرض بصورة وبائية.
وكان المتحدث باسم وزارة الصحة، عبد الرحمن شاهين، قد ذكر في وقت سابق الأحد، أن المريضة ظهرت عليها أعراض المرض، الجمعة، وتم إدخالها إلى مستشفى حميات دمياط السبت، إلى أن تم تحويلها بعد ذلك إلى مستشفى الصدر بالعباسية، في بالقاهرة، بعد الاشتباه في إصابتها بأنفلونزا الطيور.
وأشار المتحدث إلى أن حالة المريضة "مستقرة حالياً"، حيث تم إعطاؤها العلاج اللازم من عقار "التاميفلو"، وجارى عمل التقصي الوبائي لجميع أفراد الأسرة، للتأكد من عدم انتقال الفيروس لأي منهم.
وألحق مرض أنفلونزا الطيور ضرراً بالغاً بصناعة الدواجن في مصر، حيث يوجد أكبر عدد من الإصابات المؤكدة بالمرض خارج قارة آسيا، كما تعتمد نحو خمسة ملايين أسرة على الدواجن، كمصدر أساسي للغذاء والرزق، مما يزيد من صعوبة القضاء على المرض.


----------



## kajo (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

يارب ارحمنا برحتك

شكرا على المعلومات دى


----------



## قلم حر (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*



kajo قال:


> يارب ارحمنا برحتك
> اٍستجب يا رب .
> 
> شكرا على المعلومات دى


لا شكر على واجب .
ربنا يوفقك في كل أعمالك .
شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .


----------



## قلم حر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

أنفلونزا الطيور يحصد ضحيته الـ 82 في أندونيسيا
1614 (GMT+04:00) - 15/08/07





المرض يواصل حصد الضحايا في إندونيسيا
--------------------------------------​*جاكارتا، إندونيسيا(CNN) -- أعلنت وزارة الصحة الإندونيسية الثلاثاء وفاة امرأة تبلغ من العمر 29 عاماً بعد إصابتها بمرض أنفلونزا الطيور في جزيرة بالي، مما يرفع حصيلة ضحايا المرض في تلك الدولة الآسيوية إلى 82.*
وقالت الوزارة إن المرأة قضت الأحد بعد إدخالها المستشفى في السابع من أغسطس/آب الجاري، وقد أثبتت التحاليل التي أجريت على جثتها بعد وفاتها أنها تعرضت للإصابة بفيروس أنفلونزا الطيور من السلالة القاتلة، إثر احتكاكها بطيور نافقة كانت مصابة بالمرض.
كما أكدت أن ابنة المرأة المتوفاة، والتي تبلغ من العمر خمسة أعوام، أدخلت أيضاً إلى المستشفى في 26 يوليو/تموز الماضي نتيجة مشاكل في الجهاز التنفسي، وقد توفت في 30 يوليو/تموز دون أن يتم تأكيد إصابتها بالمرض، وفق ما نقله موقع منظمة الصحة العالمية الإلكتروني.
وكانت جاكارتا قد أعلنت في التاسع من يوليو/تموز الماضي وفاة طفل يبلغ من العمر ستة أعوام توفى د بعد إصابته بمرض أنفلونزا الطيور، رغم أن عائلته لا تقطن في محيط يعنى بتربية الدواجن.
وقد توجهت منظمة الصحة العالمية التابعة للأمم المتحدة في السابع من أغسطس/آب الجاري إلى إندونيسيا بنقد لاذع جراء رفضها تسليم عينات من فيروس أنفلونزا الطيور من السلالة القاتلة H5N1 لإعداد لقاحات مضادة للمرض، واتهمت جاكرتا بتهديد الأمن الصحي للعالم بأسره.
يذكر أن إندونيسيا كانت قد توقفت عن مشاركة عينات الفيروس مع المعامل الأجنبية في ديسمبر/ كانون أول من العام الماضي، خوفا من استخدامها من قبل شركات الأدوية الدولية لتطوير عقاقير مرتفعة الثمن، يصعب على الدول النامية توفيرها لمواطنيها.


----------



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

بجد موضوع رائع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
وتنهى موضوعك بسلام
وربنا يوفقك
وتفيدنا كمان وكمان


----------



## قلم حر (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*



crazy_girl قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> وتنهى موضوعك بسلام
> وربنا يوفقك
> وتفيدنا كمان وكمان


شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

مصر تكتشف سلالة جديدة من أنفلونزا الطيور على أراضيها
1647 (GMT+04:00) - 21/08/07





مصر ممر طبيعي لقوافل الطيور المهاجرة
----------------------------​*القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- كشف وزير الصحة المصري، الدكتور حاتم الجبلي الاثنين، عن وجود سلالة جديدة من فيروس مرض أنفلونزا الطيور في أحد الطيور المهاجرة من شرق أوروبا إلى مصر.*
وأوضح الجبلي خلال اجتماع للجنة الصحة بمجلس الشورى انه سيتم إرسال عينة من الفيروس الموجود في الطائر لتحليلها بالخارج، مشيرا إلى أن مسؤولي وزارة البيئة هم الذين اكتشفوا الأمر.
وحذر الجبلي في المقابل مما وصفه بـ"التساهل" في التعامل مع الطيور الحية الأمر الذي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى انتشار العدوى بين المواطنين.
ولفت إلى أنه طلب من زميله وزير الزراعة، أمين أباظة، عقد اجتماع عاجل للجنة فنية لمكافحة أنفلونزا الطيور لتقييم هذه السلالة الجديدة التي تم اكتشافها في إحدى البرك المائية بمحافظة الشرقية، التي تبعد حوالي 100 كيلومتر شمالي شرق القاهرة.
وكانت وزارة الصحة المصرية قد أعلنت قبل أقل من ثلاثة أسابيع عن انه تم عزل 3539 حالة للاشتباه بإصابتها بالمرض منذ ظهوره في مصر أوائل العام الماضي.
ولفتت إلى أن من بين 38 حالة إصابة بشرية تعرضت لها البلاد بلغ عدد حالات الوفاة 15 حالة فيما شفيت الحالات الباقية بفضل الخدمات الطبية، على ما نقلته وكالة الأنباء الكويتية.
وتتخذ السلطات الصحية المصرية العديد من الإجراءات والتدابير الاحترازية للحد من المرض فيما أكد الأطباء أن الاكتشاف المبكر للحالات البشرية المصابة وعلاجها بعقار "تامي فلو" يساعد على الشفاء.
وذكرت السلطات الصحية أن مكمن الخطورة يتمثل بتربية الطيور في المنازل بينما تتواصل حملات التوعية بصفة دورية لتوضيح خطورة هذا المرض الذي ينتقل من الطيور المصابة إلى الإنسان من خلال الاختلاط.
وكانت مصر قد سجلت مطلع يونيو/حزيران الماضي آخر حالة وفاة بأنفلونزا الطيور، حين قضت فتاة مصرية، تدعى إن ميادة تهامي، وتبلغ من العمر عشر سنوات، بعد إصابتها بالعدوىفي قرية دنفيق بمحافظة قنا.
يذكر أن معظم حالات الإصابة في مصر تعود لنساء أو بنات يعيشون في بيوت تربى فيها طيور داجنة، وعلى احتكاك مع الدجاج أو ‏طيور الديك الرومي.‏


----------



## قلم حر (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

ألمانيا تكتشف بؤرة جديدة شديدة العدوى لفيروس H5N1
2228 (GMT+04:00) - 26/08/07





وعلى الفور باشرت السلطات بإعدام قرابة 160 ألف طير
---------------------------------​*برلين، ألمانيا (CNN) -- ذكرت السلطات الصحية في ألمانيا عن اكتشافها لبؤرة مرض انفلونزا الطيور بإحدى مزارع الدواجن في جنوب ألمانيا، بعد أن جاءت نتائج التحليلات والفحوصات المخبرية لعدد من الدواجن النافقة إيجابية من حيث إصابتها بالفيروس H5N1.*
وأوضحت السلطات أنها قامت بإعدام 160 ألف طير داجن في المزرعة، بالقرب من إيرلنغن في شمال بافاريا، كتدبير احترازي، وفقاً للأسوشيتد برس.
وقالت وزارة حماية المستهلكين السبت إن الفيروس عثر عليه في مزرعة لطيور البط، وأن التحليلات المخبرية أثبتت أن طيور البط نفقت بسبب صنف شديد العدوى من الفيروس H5N1.
وأوضحت المتحدثة باسم الوزارة المحلية في حكومة بافاريا، ساندرا براندت، أن ما يزيد على 400 طير في المزرعة نفقت خلال فترة قصيرة زمنياً، وأن السلطات بدأت بإعدام الطيور مساء السبت.
يشار أن ألمانيا شهدت خلال هذا العام ظهور عدة حالات من الإصابة بفيروس انفلونزا الطيور، في الطيور البرية، غير أن السلطات كشفت في الشهر الماضي عن إصابة عدد من الإوز الداجن في شرقي البلاد.
وكانت أجواء من القلق قد خيمت على ألمانيا في مارس/آذار الماضي إثر الإعلان انتقال الفيروس المسبب لأنفلونزا الطيور H5N1 من الطيور البرية إلى قطة نافقة في جزيرة "رويغين" الألمانية، الأمر الذي يشكل تحذيرا خطيرا من إمكانية انتقال الفيروس إلى البشر.
وقد أهابت وزارة الصحة الألمانية بمربي الحيوانات من أبقار وأغنام ودواجن وخيول، وكل المزارعين بضرورة الإسراع إلى اتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة، للحيلولة دون تفشي وباء أنفلونزا الطيور إلى حظائرهم، وبالتالي انتقاله إلى أماكن أخرى.
يذكر أن هذه المرة الثانية التي يطال فيها فيروس أنفلونزا الطيور ولاية بافاريا الألمانية الجنوبية، كما سبق له أن انتشر في أربع ولايات أخرى، هي "ميكلينبورغ فوربومارن" و"شليسفبك هوليشتاين" و"بادن فورتيمبيرغ" و"براندينبورغ".
ويخشى العلماء من أن يتطور الفيروس إلى نوع آخر يصيب البشر وينتقل بينهم بسهولة، الأمر الذي قد ينجم عنه وباء عالمي.
يذكر أن حالات الوفيات بين البشر الناجمة عن الفيروس، أصيبت جراء الاتصال المباشر مع الطيور المصابة.


----------



## قلم حر (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

علف ملوث وراء عودة أنفلونزا الطيور لألمانيا؟
1644 (GMT+04:00) - 28/08/07





بعد آسيا الفيروس يظهر بقوة في أوروبا
------------------​*برلين، ألمانيا (CNN) -- تعتقد المصالح البيطرية الألمانية أنّ علفا ملوثا هو السبب في الحالة الجديدة من فيروس أنفلونزا الطيور التي جرى اكتشافها في البلاد في الآونة الأخيرة.*
ونقلت أسوشيتد برس عن مسؤول محلي قوله إنّ المؤشرات تدل على أنّ أعدادا من البطّ تتمّ تربيتها جنوب البلاد تناولت غذاء ملوثا لا يعرف مصدره، وهو ما أدى لاحقا إلى ظهور جديد للمرض المخيف.
وقال أوتمار فيك إنّ فريقا عمليا يقوم يبحث في سبب تلوث العلف مرجحا الإعلان عن نتائج ذلك قريبا.
وحملت أعداد من الطيور البرية فيروس H5N1 الذي أدى اكتشافه في ضيعة بإيرلنغن في بافيار إلى إعدام 160 ألفر طير السبت.
وأعلنت السلطات الصحية الألمانية العثور على عديد البؤر الموبوءة بالمرض في أنحاء متفرقة من البلاد ولاسيما في جنوبها وشرقها وخاصة في بافيار، وذلك منذ بداية العام.
وأدى المرض إلى مصرع أكثر من 190 شخصا عبر أنحاء العالم، ورغم أنه من الصعب انتقال الفيروس بين البشر إلا أنّ العلماء يخشون تحولا من شأنه أن يخلّف كارثة وبائية بشرية عارمة.


----------



## the servant (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

سلام ونعمة اخي قلم,,,,

موضوع هام جدا خصوصا مع ماتقاسية مصر من هذا المرض اللعين.....

الحقيقة انا سمعت عنة كتير وشوفت ضحايا كتير لية بس اول مرة اعرف انة يوجداحتمال
ان يكون السبب لهذا المرض علف ملوث ........ ربنا يرحم شعبة ويحمية


----------



## قلم حر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة اخي قلم,,,,
> 
> موضوع هام جدا خصوصا مع ماتقاسية مصر من هذا المرض اللعين.....
> 
> ...


و أنا كمان أول مره أقرأ هذه المعلومه ......منتظرين أن يتم تأكيدها أو نفيها .
شكرا لمرورك و تعليقك الجوهري .
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحمي شعبه و يرحمه .


----------



## قلم حر (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

بؤرة جديدة من أنفلونزا الطيور في الصين
1650 (GMT+04:00) - 15/09/07





​*بكين، الصين(CNN)-- أعلنت السلطات الصينية عن ظهور بؤرة جديدة لمرض أنفلونزا الطيور أدى على نفوق آلاف من البطّ.*
ونقلت وكالة أنباء "شينخوا" الصينية عن بيان لوزارة الزراعة قوله إنّه تمّ العثور على نحو 10 آلاف بطّ نافقة في ضواحي مدينة غوانغزهو، جنوب البلاد.
ووفقا للتحاليل الأولية فإنّ الأمر يتعلق بأكثر الفئات خطورة من الفيروس وهو H5N1 الذي ينتقل إلى البشر.
وقررت السلطات إعدام نحو 35 ألف طير كانت تتم تربيتها في المنطقة التي ظهرت فيها البؤرة.
وكانت الأسابيع الأخيرة قد شهدت هدوءا فيما يتعلق بالمرض في الصين حيث تعود آخر أنباء له إلى منتصف مايو/أيار عندما أعلنت وزارة الزراعة هناك أنّ أنفلونزا الطيور قضت على أكثر من 11 ألف من الدواجن في وسط البلاد، في أول انتشار للوباء القاتل في البلاد منذ ثلاثة أشهر.

ويذكر أنّ الصين امتنعت عن تقاسم ما لديها من عينات للفيروس مع المنظمة الدولية، ومنذ قرابة عام، لم تتسلم المنظمة أي عينات للفيروس H5N1 من الصين، وهي فترة شهدت فيها البلاد تسجيل العديد من الإصابات البشرية بأنفلونزا الطيور.
وقال المتحدث باسم المنظمة غريغوري هارتل إن الصين تحضّر خمس عينات من الفيروس لتقاسمها مع منظمة الصحة العالمية، إلا أنه من غير المعروف بعد متى ستقوم بذلك.


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

*تطوير جهاز لكشف انفلونزا الطيور*





 انتشر الوباء بسرعة في اندونيسيا من قبل بسبب ضعف وسائل كشفه
-----------------------------------​ 

يقول العلماء في سنغافورة انهم طوروا جهازا يكشف عن فيروس انفلونزا الطيور القاتل، اتش 5 ان 1، خلال نصف ساعة. 
ويمكن للجهاز عزل وتركيز وتكبير الحمض النووي للفيروس من عينة من الحلق والتعرف عليه. 
وتجرى الاختبارات التقليدية في معمل وتاخذ وقتا لعزل الفيروس. 
ويقول فريق العلماء السنغافوري، في مقالهم بمجلة طب الطبيعة، ان القدرة على اختبار المرض في الاشخاص المصابين في موقع الاصابة سيسهل السيطرة على اي انتشار للوباء. 
ويقول العلماء ان الجهاز الذي طوروه ارخص كثيرا من تكلفة اختبار المصابين في المعامل. 
AM-OL

موضوع من BBC


منشور 2007/09/23 18:51:32 GMT

​


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

وفاة طفلة بإنفلونزا الطيور في إندونيسيا
1836 (GMT+04:00) - 25/10/07





العادات الغذائية تلعب دورا رئيسيا في عدم كبح جماح المرض في إندونيسيا
------------------------​*جاكرتا، إندونيسيا(CNN)-- أعلنت السلطات الصحية الإندونيسية وفاة طفلة متأثرة بفيروس إنفلونزا الطيور ليرتفع عدد الوفيات بالمرض هناك إلى 89.*
ونقلت أسوشيتد برس عن بيان لوزارة الصحة الإندونيسية وفاة طفلة في الرابعة من عمرها من إقليم تانجيرانغ غرب العاصمة جاكرتا.
وأوضحت الوزارة أنّ الطفلة توفيت الاثنين بعد يومين من إدخالها المستشفى وذلك إثر ظهور عوارض المرض عليها في 13 أكتوبر/تشرين الأول.
وخلص الأطباء إلى أنّ الطفلة تعاملت مع طيور تحمل الفيروس خارج منزلها وذلك في الحي الذي تسكنه.
ويذكر أنه في نفس يوم إصابة الطفلة، توفي طفل في الثانية عشرة كان يرقد في مستشفى بالعاصمة جاكرتا تمّ نقله إليه من نفس الضاحية أي ضاحية تانجيرانغ بعد اكتشاف إصابته بالمرض.
ووفقا للسلطات فإنّ الطفل تلقى العدوى بعد أن تعامل مع دجاج مصاب قرب مدرسته.
ورغم أنّ السلطات اتخذت إجراءات صارمة للحد من العدوى من خلال برامج التوعية والإرشاد، إلا أنّ الناس مازالت تفضل الدجاج لأسباب اقتصادية واجتماعية.
ويعدّ الدجاج المكون الرئيسي للغذاء في إندونيسيا بسبب غلاء أسعار لحوم الأغنام فضلا عن ضعفها لانعدام المرعى الملائم.


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

H5N1 يسرع الخطى نحو سلالة وبائية
1649 (GMT+04:00) - 13/10/07






العلماء أكدوا أنّ الفيروس لم يتخذ سلالة بشرية وإنما قطع خطوة نحو مزيد سهولة إصابة الإنسان بشكله الحالي
----------------------------------------​*ماديسون، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية(CNN)-- توصّل باحثون أمريكيون إلى اكتشاف "مرحلة مهمة" قطعها فيروس H5N1 القاتل في عملية تحويره الذاتي، يمكن أن تعدي الإنسان بصورة أيسر بكثير من الوقت الحالي، وهو ما يعني اتخاذ مرض أنفلونزا الطيور شكلا وبائيا.*
وفي دراسة نشرتها مجلة "Plos Pathoges" قال الباحث يوشيهوري كاواوكا من جامعة ويسكونسن "رصدنا تغيرا معينا سيجعل إنفلونزا الطيور تنمو في الجهاز التنفسي العلوي للإنسان والفيروسات التي تنتشر في أفريقيا وأوروبا هي أقرب الفيروسات إلى التحول لفيروس بشري."
وقال إنّ هذا التحول ستسمح للفيروس الحالي بمزيد من التعوّد على درجة حرارة الإنسان، مضيفا أنّ درجة حرارة أجسام الطيور نحو 41 درجة مئوية، بينما درجة حرارة الإنسان 37."
ولأنّ درجة حرارة أنف وحلق الإنسان حيث تدخل الفيروسات في العادة تبلغ نحو 33 درجة مائوية، فإنّ الشعب الهوائية والجهاز التنفسي لدى الإنسان، ستكون بيئة قابلة لنمو الفيروس.
وسبق للمديرة العامة لمنظمة الصحة العالمية مارغريت شان أن حذّرت مؤخرا من أنّ خمس سكان الدول التي قد ينتشر فيها مرض إنلفونزا الطيور، يمكن أن يتعرضوا لعدوى انتقال فيروس H5N1 الذي ينتقل بين البشر.
كما حذّرت المسؤولة من أنه لا يوجد بلد مستعدّ لاحتمال اتخاذ المرض بعدا وبائيا منبهة إلى انعدام وجود احتياطي كاف من الأدوية والوسائل الصحية مثل الأقنعة.
غير أنّ شان نوهّت مع ذلك بالتحسن الذي طرأ فيما يتعلق بالإجراءات الوقائية حيث أنّ 193 دولة عضوا في المنظمة تتوفر الآن على برنامج استعداد.
ويقول الخبراء إن معظم الدول مجهزة بأنظمة متطورة لمواجهة الفيروس، الذي تتم ملاحظته والسيطرة عليه سريعاً، في أغلب الحالات.


----------



## ra.mi62 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

شكرا كتير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## قلم حر (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*



ra.mi62 قال:


> شكرا كتير على هذا الموضوع


أهلا و سهلا .
شكرا للمرور ,
بالتوفيق .


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

مصر تسجل حالة الوفاة الـ 16 بأنفلونزا الطيور
2200 (GMT+04:00) - 26/12/07






بوفاة السيدة المصرية الأخيرة جراء فيروس H5N1، ترتفع حالات الإصابة بالمرض إلى 39 حالة
------------------------------------​*القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- أعلن في مصر عن وفاة سيدة من بنى سويف مصابة بمرض أنفلونزا الطيور، لتصبح الضحية 16 لهذا المرض، والإصابة 39 منذ اكتشافه في مصر العام الماضي، وفقاً لما أعلنته وزارة الصحة المصرية الأربعاء.*
وتأتي حالة الوفاة هذه في وقت بدأ فيه تطبيق المرحلة الثانية لحملة مواجهة أنفلونزا الطيور في مصر، حيث باشرت وزارة الزراعة واستصلاح الأراضي تنفيذه.
وبحسب الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات، فإن المرحلة ستستمر حتى ‏15‏ مارس/آذار المقبل، ويشارك فيها ‏3000‏ طبيب بيطري، بالإضافة إلي الجهات المعاونة من المحليات ووزارة الصحة.
وكان المستشار الإعلامي والمتحدث الرسمي لوزارة الصحة والسكان، عبد الرحمن شاهين قد أكد في الثالث من ديسمبر/كانون الأول الحالي أنه لم تظهر أية إصابات جديد بمرض أنفلونزا الطيور بين البشر وأن ما نشرته إحدى الصحف لا أساس له من الصحة.
وقال إن أحد الصحف نشرت خبرا عن إصابة مواطن بعزبة خير الله بدار السلام بمرض أنفلونزا الطيور وأن الخبر لا أساس له من الصحة حيث لم يثبت أية حالة إصابة إيجابية بهذا المرض منذ الإعلان عن الإصابة رقم 38 والتي أعلن عنها منذ عدة شهور.
يشار أن آخر حالة وفاة بمرض أنفلونزا الطيور في مصر سجلت في التاسع من يونيو/حزيران الماضي.
توفيت فتاة مصرية، السبت بعد إصابتها بمرض إنفلونزا الطيور، لتصبح الضحية ‏الخامسة عشرة لهذا المرض وقال مجدي أيوب محافظ قنا، إن ميادة تهامي، التي تبلغ من العمر عشر سنوات، أصيبت بالعدوى من الطيور التي ‏تربى في بيتها في قرية دنفيق. ‏
وأضاف أن نتيجة الفحص الذي أجري للفتاة الخميس، أظهرت أنها تحمل الفيروس المسبب للمرض وهو ‏H5N1‎، ‏وكانت في حالة حرجة منذ ذلك اليوم.‏


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

أنفلونزا الطيور يحصد خامس ضحاياه بفيتنام في 2007
1318 (GMT+04:00) - 27/12/07






مخاوف من انتشار أنفلونزا الطيور خلال الشتاء
---------------------------------------​*هانوي، فيتنام (CNN) -- أعلنت السلطات الفيتنامية الخميس، وفاة طفل في الرابعة من عمره، متأثراً بإصابته بفيروس H5N1 المسبب لمرض أنفلونزا الطيور، في ظهور جديد للمرض الفتاك بالدولة الواقعة في جنوب شرقي آسيا، منذ أكثر من أربعة شهور.*
وأعلنت وزارة الصحة الفيتنامية أن الطفل من مقاطعة "سون لا" شمالي البلاد، توفي في السادس عشر من ديسمبر/ كانون الأول الجاري، بعد يومين من نقله إلى المستشفي الوطني للأطفال بالعاصمة هانوي، للاشتباه في إصابته بأنفلونزا الطيور.
وقال مسؤول بوزارة الصحة إن "التحاليل أثبتت إصابة الطفل بالفيروس المسبب لمرض إنفلونزا الطيور"، وأوضح أنها "أول حالة وفاة بشرية منذ حوالي أربعة أشهر تقريباً في فيتنام."
وذكرت الوزارة أنه ليست هناك أي بيانات عن تفشى أنفلونزا الطيور بين الطيور في حي "موك تشاو"، الذي شهد احدث حالات الوفاة بأنفلونزا الطيور في فيتنام، مشيرة إلى أن الطفل من المعتقد أنه أكل دجاجة نافقة.
ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الصينية "شينخوا" عن صحيفة "يوث" الفيتنامية قولها إن عدداً من الدواجن التي كان يقوم بعض جيران الطفل بتربيتها نفقت مؤخراً، ويُعتقد أن الطفل تناول إحدى تلك الدجاجات النافقة.
وكانت فيتنام قد اكتشفت، منذ ما يقرب من أربعة شهور، سبعة إصابات بشرية بأنفلونزا الطيور من خمسة مقاطعات واقعة شمالي البلاد، توفى أربعة أشخاص منهم، وفقاً لما ذكرت إدارة الطب الوقائي التابعة لوزارة الصحة في هانوي.
وترفع وفاة هذا الطفل عدد الضحايا الذين حصدهم H5N1 في فيتنام، منذ مطلع العام الجاري، إلى خمسة وفيات، فيما قضى أكثر من 47 آخرين نحبهم، نتيجة إصابتهم بأنفلونزا الطيور في فيتنام، منذ ظهور الفيروس نهاية 2003 في جنوب شرق آسيا.
يأتي الإعلان عن حالة الوفاة الأخيرة نتيجة أنفلونزا الطيور في فيتنام، بعد ساعات قليلة من الإعلان عن حالتي وفاة حصدهما نفس المرض في كل من مصر وإندونيسيا.
ففي القاهرة، أعلنت وزارة الصحة الأربعاء، وفاة سيدة من محافظة "بنى سويف"، بعد إصابتها بالفيروس القاتل، لتصبح الضحية 16 لهذا المرض، والإصابة 39 منذ اكتشافه في مصر العام الماضي.
وكانت آخر حالة وفاة بمرض أنفلونزا الطيور في مصر سجلت في التاسع من يونيو/ حزيران الماضي، لفتاة في العاشرة من عمرها بمحافظة "قنا"، وهي الضحية الخامسة عشرة لهذا المرض، في أكبر دولة سجلت حالات إصابة ووفيات بأنفلونزا الطيور من خارج آسيا.
وفي وقت سابق، أعلنت السلطات الإندونيسية وفاة فتاة تبلغ من العمر 24 عاماً، غربي العاصمة جاكرتا، نتيجة إصابتها بفيروس أنفلونزا الطيور، مما يرفع عدد الوفيات الناجمة عن المرض في البلاد إلى 94 حالة.
وتزيد حالة الوفاة الجديدة المخاوف من أن تكون إندونيسيا بؤرة محتملة لأي انتشار وبائي حيث توجد بالبلاد مزارع كثيرة لتربية الدواجن، فيما بنيتها الصحية تبدو ضعيفة.


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

الصين تقول إنها جربت بنجاح لقاحا لإنفلونزا الطيور
1737 (GMT+04:00) - 24/12/07






منظمة الصحة تعاملت بحذر مع الإعلان الصيني
-------------------------​*بكين، الصين(CNN)-- أعلنت الصين الاثنين أنّها أجرت بنجاح سلسلة ثانية من التجارب على لقاح صالح للبشر ضدّ إنفلونزا الطيور.*
ونقلت أسوشيتد برس عن وكالة الأنباء الصينية الرسمية قولها عن مخبر بكين سينوافك بيوتك إنّ سلسلة التجارب الثانية "الآمنة والفعالة" شهدت "نجاحا."
وأضافت الوكالة أنّ 400 شخص، تتراوح أعمارهم بين 18 و60 عاما، تلقوا جرعات من اللقاح في سبتمبر/أيلول وفي نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني.
غير أنّ ردّ فعل منظمة الصحة العالمية كان حذرا، حيث اعتبرت أنّها بحاجة لمزيد من التدقيق قبل اتخاذ موقف نهائي بشأن التجربة.
وكانت السلسلة الأولى من التجارب قد جرت في منتصف 2006.
وكانت كوريا الشمالية قد زعمت بدورها أنها طورت لقاحا ضد فيروس H5N1 المسبب لمرض أنفلونزا الطيور الفتاك، وأنها تقوم بتلقيح الدواجن كجزء من جهودها لمنع ظهور المرض بعد انتشاره في كوريا الجنوبية.
يُذكر أن فيروس H5N1 انتشر بشكل غير مسبوق عام 2005 في دول آسيا على وجه الخصوص، وامتد أيضا إلى دول بقارات أخرى مثل ألمانيا ومصر ونيجيريا.
ويقول الاتحاد الدولي للصناعات الدوائية إنّ 30 لقاحا يجري تطويرها في مختلف أنحاء العالم للتوصل إلى عقار ناجع ضد المرض.


----------



## قلم حر (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

*اصابتان جديدتان بإنفلونزا الطيور في مصر*​ 





تعتبر مصر من الدول الأكثر تأثرا بفيروس H5N1 خارج آسيا التي ظهر فيها الفيروس لأول مرة
---------------------------------​ 
أكدت وزارة الصحة المصرية ان التحاليل ( المخبريه ) اثبتت وجود اٍصابتين جديدتين بمرض انفلوانزا الطيور. 
وصرح مدير الامراض المعدية في الوزراة المصرية عامر قنديل لوكالة رويترز بانه تم اكتشاف الحالة الاولى في المنوفية والاخرى في دمياط والمصابان يتلقيان العلاج حاليا. 
ومع اكتشاف هاتين الحالتين يرتفع عدد المصابين بهذا المرض الى 41 حالة. 
وكانت وزارة الصحة المصرية قد اعلنت الأربعاء عن وفاة سيدة تبلغ من العمر 25 عاما بعد إصابتها بإنفلونزا الطيور، ليرتفع بذلك عدد ضحايا المرض إلى 16 شخصا منذ رصد أول إصابة في البلاد بداية عام 2006. 
وكانت تلك أول حالة وفاة ناجمة عن الاصابة بفيروس H5N1 المسبب لإنفلونزا الطيور منذ شهر يونيو/حزيران الماضي عندما أُعلن عن إصابة طفل يبلغ من العمر أربع سنوات بالفيروس القاتل. 
وقالت الوزارة إن 41 مصريا أُصيبوا بالفيروس حتى الآن، توفي منهم 16 شخصا، بينما شفي 21 آخرون من إصاباتهم إثر تلقيهم العلاج اللازم. 
وكانت السلطات المصرية تأمل تراجع انتشار الفيروس القاتل مع انتهاء فصل الصيف. 
لكن الخبير في منظمة الصحة العالمية جون جبور قال انه بعد تراجع انتشار المرض منذ شهر يوليو/تموز الماضي عاد الناس الى التعامل مع الطيور كما جرت العادة ومع وجود الفيروس لا يستغرب ظهور اصابات جديدة. 
وكانت السلطات المصرية قد اعلنت ان السلطات المصرية قد تخلصت من اكثر من 12 الف طير في محافظة الشرقية بعد تفشي مرض انفلوانزا الطيور في المزرعة. ​إصابات الإناث ​ 
وحدثت معظم الوفيات في أوساط الإناث اللواتي يربي ذويهن الطيور، الأمر الذي يرفع فرص تعرضهن لتماس يومي مباشر مع هذه الطيور، وبالتالي انتقال العدوى إليهن. 
كما تركزت غالبية الاصابات شمالي مصر حيث الطقس يميل الى الاعتدال. 
وكانت فتاة عمرها 15 عاما قد توفيت في الحادي عشر من شهر نيسان/أبريل الماضي في العاصمة القاهرة متأثرة بإصابتها بالفيروس. 
وقالت وزارة الصحة حينئذ إن ماريانا كميل ميخائيل توفيت بعد فشل في الجهاز التنفسي بالرغم من خضوعها للعلاج الطبي. ​ 





توفي أكثر من 190 شخصا منذ ظهور الفيروس لأول مرة في مزارع للدواجن في آسيا عام 2003
------------------------​ 
ملامسة الطيور​ 
ولكنها كانت قد نفت قبل وفاتها ملامسة أي طيور مصابة بالمرض، وهو الأمر الذي أجمعت عليه أيضا أسر عدد من الضحايا الذين أصيبوا مؤخرا. 
وتعتبر مصر من الدول الأكثر تأثرا بفيروس H5N1 خارج قارة آسيا التي ظهر فيها الفيروس لأول مرة، إذ تعتبر البلاد ممرا رئيسيا للطيور المهاجرة التي يُعتقد بأنها هي التي حملت المرض معها. 
ويعزو الخبراء أسباب انتشار الفيروس في دول مثل مصر أيضا إلى غياب المصادر المالية والوعي الشعبي حول المرض. 
وتقول منظمة الصحة العالمية إن مرض إنفلونزا الطيور قد أودى بحياة 191 شخص منذ ظهوره لأول مرة في مزارع للدواجن في آسيا عام 2003. 
ويظل من الصعب أن يلتقط البشر الفيروس، ولكن يخشى الخبراء أن يتطور إلى نمط جديد ينتشر بشكل أكثر سهولة بين البشر، مما قد يؤدي إلى تفشِّي وباء يمكن أن يودي بحياة ملايين الأشخاص. 
DH-OL, R, F​ 
موضوع من BBC​ 
منشور 2007/12/28 08:34:13 GMT​


----------



## قلم حر (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

ميانمار تعلن ظهور حالة جديدة لانفلونزا الطيور فى ولاية شان 
 2007-12-29 
16:24:17​ 
يانجون 29 ديسمبر (شينخوا) اعلن بيان صادر عن إدارة تربية الحيوانات والرعاية البيطرية الميانمارية اليوم (السبت) انه قد تم اكتشاف حالة جديدة للاصابة بانفلونزا الطيور وتأكدت يوم الخميس في قرية يانخام في مركز مونجفيات في ولاية شان الواقعة فى شرق ميانمار بعد نفوق غير عادي للدجاج هناك فى نهاية الاسبوع الماضية. وذكر البيان ان نفوق غير عادى للدجاج بدأ من 23 ديسمبر الجارى وذلك اثر اكتشاف التجارب المعملية لفيروس (اتش 5 ان 1) ثم تم التأكد من هذا الاكتشاف يوم الخميس. وقدرت السلطات ان فيروس (اتش 5 ان 1) قد انتشر في المنطقة من مركز كانغتونغ بالولاية نفسها حيث انتشرت انفلونزا الطيور فى 18 نوفمبر الماضى فيه.


----------



## قلم حر (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

الوفاة 17 بأنفلونزا الطيور والثانية خلال أسبوع بمصر
2250 (GMT+04:00) - 30/12/07​ 






أنفلونزا الطيور يعود بقوة في مصر
-------------------------------------​*القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- أعلنت وزارة الصحة المصرية الأحد وفاة فتاة في الخامسة والعشرين من عمرها، إثر إصابتها بفيروس H5N1 المسبب لمرض أنفلونزا الطيور، مما يرفع عدد حالات الوفاة بسبب المرض إلى 17 حالة، فيما ارتفع عدد المصابين إلى 42، في أكبر حصيلة مسجلة خارج آسيا.*
وأكد المتحدث باسم وزارة الصحة والسكان، عبد الرحمن شاهين، أن الفتاة، وتدعى فاطمة فتحي محمد، من مدينة "دكرنس" بمحافظة "الدقهلية"، توفيت الأحد بأحد المستشفيات في مدينة "المنصورة"، العاصمة الإقليمية للمحافظة، الواقعة في منطقة الدلتا شمالي القاهرة.
وأشار شاهين إلى أنها أُدخلت إلى مستشفى "حميات دكرنس" في 27 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول الجاري، وهى تعاني من التهاب رئوي حاد، عقب تعرضها لطيور يُشتبه في إصابتها بمرض أنفلونزا الطيور، ثم تم تحويلها إلى مستشفى "صدر المنصورة" السبت، إلا أنها توفيت في وقت لاحق الأحد.
وتُعد هذه الحالة هي الثانية التي تلقى حتفها نتيجة إصابتها بالمرض القاتل خلال أقل من أسبوع، بعدما أعلنت الوزارة عن وفاة الحالة السادسة عشرة بأنفلونزا الطيور الأربعاء الماضي، لسيدة من محافظة "بني سويف" جنوبي القاهرة، هي الأولى التي تشهدها مصر منذ يونيو/ حزيران الماضي.
وتأتي هاتين الحالتين في الوقت الذي بدأت فيه السلطات المصرية تطبيق المرحلة الثانية لحملة مواجهة أنفلونزا الطيور، والذي باشرت وزارة الزراعة واستصلاح الأراضي تنفيذه، إلى جانب وزارة الصحة.
وبحسب الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات، فإن المرحلة ستستمر حتى ‏15‏ مارس/آذار المقبل، ويشارك فيها ‏3000‏ طبيب بيطري، بالإضافة إلي الجهات المعاونة من المحليات ووزارة الصحة.
وفي وقت سابق، حذر وزير الصحة المصري، حاتم الجبلي، من "التراخي في إتباع الأساليب الوقائية الصحية" في مواجهة مرض أنفلونزا الطيور، خاصة مع دخول فصل الشتاء، مؤكداً ضرورة "الحفاظ على النجاح الذي حققته مصر في مواجهة المرض"، بحسب قوله.


----------



## قلم حر (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

مصر: H5N1 يحصد ضحيته الـ18 والثالثة خلال أسبوع
1813 (GMT+04:00) - 31/12/07






أنفلونزا الطيور يحصد 3 ضحايا في مصر خلال أقل من أسبوع
------------------------------------------------​*القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- ارتفع عدد ضحايا مرض أنفلونزا الطيور في مصر إلى ثلاثة قتلى خلال أقل من أسبوع، منذ يونيو/ حزيران الماضي، بعد الإعلان عن وفاة ضحية جديدة الاثنين، بعد إصابتها بفيروس H5N1، في محافظة "المنوفية" شمال القاهرة.*
وترفع حالة الوفاة التي أعلنت عنها وزارة الصحة والسكان الاثنين، عدد الضحايا الذين قضوا نتيجة المرض إلى 18 قتيلاً، من إجمالي 43 حالة إصابة بالفيروس الفتاك، أعلنت عنها السلطات المصرية رسمياً، منذ ظهور المرض في فبراير/ شباط من العام 2006، وهي أكبر حصيلة مسجلة في دولة من خارج آسيا.
وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة الصحة، عبد الرحمن شاهين، إن سيدة في السادسة والثلاثين من عمرها، وتدعى فردوس محمد حداد، توفيت بعد يومين من نقلها إلى المستشفى، بعد إصابتها بالتهاب رئوي حاد، وارتفاع بدرجة الحرارة، وفقاً لبيان صدر عن الوزارة الاثنين.
ودعا المتحدث الحكومي المواطنين إلى الالتزام بتعليمات حظر تربية الدواجن في مساكنهم، وعدم نقلها بين المحافظات بدون تصريح، مشدداً على ضرورة تطبيق إجراءات الحماية البيطرية في مزارع الدواجن، وتشديد الرقابة على أسواق الطيور.
وكانت وزارة الصحة المصرية قد أعلنت في وقت سابق الأحد، وفاة فتاة في الخامسة والعشرين من عمرها، من محافظة "الدقهلية"، إثر إصابتها بفيروس H5N1، مما يرفع عدد حالات الوفاة بسبب المرض إلى 17 حالة، فيما ارتفع عدد المصابين إلى 42 حالة.
وأعلنت الوزارة عن وفاة الحالة السادسة عشرة بأنفلونزا الطيور الأربعاء الماضي، لسيدة من محافظة "بني سويف" جنوبي القاهرة، هي الأولى التي تشهدها مصر منذ يونيو/ حزيران الماضي.
ويأتي سقوط هذه الحالات المتتالية بالمرض القاتل، في الوقت الذي بدأت فيه السلطات المصرية تطبيق المرحلة الثانية لحملة مواجهة أنفلونزا الطيور، والذي باشرت وزارة الزراعة واستصلاح الأراضي تنفيذه، إلى جانب وزارة الصحة.
وبحسب الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات، فإن المرحلة ستستمر حتى ‏15‏ مارس/آذار المقبل، ويشارك فيها ‏3000‏ طبيب بيطري، بالإضافة إلي الجهات المعاونة من المحليات ووزارة الصحة.
وفي وقت سابق، حذر وزير الصحة المصري، حاتم الجبلي، من "التراخي في إتباع الأساليب الوقائية الصحية" في مواجهة مرض أنفلونزا الطيور، خاصة مع دخول فصل الشتاء، مؤكداً ضرورة "الحفاظ على النجاح الذي حققته مصر في مواجهة المرض"، بحسب قوله.


----------



## قلم حر (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

يغلق الموضوع و يعتبر ملف توثيقي لأهم الأخبار .
من عنده اٍضافه جوهريه فليراسلني حتى أفتح الموضوع له للاٍضافه .
يضاف له آخر الأخبار , عند ورودها .


----------



## قلم حر (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

انفلونزا الطيور تضرب توربان فى شمال غرب الصين

2008-01-05 15:17:43​ 
بكين 4 يناير (شينخوا) حدث اندلاع لانفلونزا الطيور فى توربان فى منطقة شينجيانغ الويغورية ذاتية الحكم فى شمال غرب الصين يوم 29 ديسمبر مما اسفر عن نفوق 4850 دجاجة. 
أكدت مختبرات الدولة يوم 3 يناير وجود فيروس اتش 5 ان 1فى الدجاج فى المنطقة وتم إعدام 29383 دجاجة. 
الا انه لم يتم الابلاغ عن وقوع اى اصابة بشرية وقالت السلطات المحلية اليوم (الجمعة) ان الوضع تحت السيطرة. 
كان نائب وزير الزراعة يين تشنغ جيه قد قال فى اوائل ديسمبر ان احتمال انتشار انفلونزا الطيور فى المنطقة فى الشتاء والربيع القادمين "مرتفع للغاية" وان الوضع "لا يدعو الى التفاؤل" حيث ان هناك حالات عدوى فى الدجاج فى "منطقة ملوثة نسبيا". ومع اقتراب عيد الربيع فى اوائل فبراير سوف يتم نقل المزيد من الدجاج وذبحها بهذه المناسبة مما قد يسهل نقل المرض. صدرت الاوامر الى الادارات المحلية لزيادة اجراءات التحصينات قبل العيد ومراقبة انشطة الطيور على طول الحدود والمناطق المائية عن طريق زيادة عدد اختبارات العينات وتكرار الفحوص.


----------



## قلم حر (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

اكتشاف سلالة مميتة من انفلونزا الطيور في شمال اسرائيل​


2008-01-04 15:42:15القدس 3 يناير (شينخوا) ذكر الموقع الالكتروني لصحيفة ((يديعوت احرونوت)) اليومية اليوم (الخميس) انه تم اكتشاف دجاج مصاب بسلالة مميتة من الفيروس المسبب لمرض انفلونزا الطيور في شمال اسرائيل. ​ووفقا للتقرير فان الفيروس قد تم اكتشافه في حديقة حيوانات اليفة تابعة لروضة اطفال في مدينة بنيامينا التي تقع في شمال اسرائيل على مسافة اكثر من 10 كيلو مترات جنوب مدينة حيفا. 
وقال التقرير انه تم العثور على 18 دجاجة ميتة من بين 25 دجاجة موجودة في الحديقة صباح اليوم (الخميس). 
وأكد طبيب منطقة حيفا البروفيسور صامويل ريشبون ان الدجاج مصاب بفيروس H5N1 المسبب لانفلونزا الطيور. 
ونقلت الصحيفة عن ريشبون قوله "تم إعطاء طاقم العاملين في روضة الاطفال ادوية واقية وعلى حد علمنا لم يحدث احتكاك بين أي طفل من الاطفال او اهاليهم مع الطيور". 
وقال ان الفيروس ينتقل فقط عن طريق الاحتكاك المباشر وانه تم اخطار المستشفيات في المنطقة باتخاذ الحذر عند قدوم أي طفل أو شخص بالغ مصاب بأعراض مماثلة لأعراض الانفلونزا. ووفقا للصحيفة فان وزارة الزراعة الاسرائيلية أعلنت انها فرضت حجرا على كافة حظائر ومزارع الدجاج على مسافة ستة اميال (9.6 كيلو متر). ونقلت الصحيفة عن إدارة أمراض الدواجن القول انه يتم فحص جميع الدواجن في المناطق المفروض عليها الحجر ولكن حتى الآن لم ترد أية تقارير اخرى حول اكتشاف طيور ميتة.


----------



## قلم حر (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

اسرائيل تبدأ اعدام الدواجن عقب اكتشاف فيروس انفلونزا الطيور القاتل بها
2008-01-04 15:48:43​ 
القدس 3 يناير (شينخوا) ذكرت تقارير وسائل الاعلام المحلية ان وزارة الزراعة الاسرائيلية بدأت اليوم (الخميس) اعدام كافة الدواجن في دائرة نصف قطرها ثلاثة كلومترات في بلدة بنيامينا شمال البلاد، حيث اكتشف فيروس اتش5ان1 لانفلونزا الطيور. 
ونقلت صحيفة ((يديعوت احرونوت)) على موقعها الألكترونى عن الوزارة قولها ان عملية الاعدام تمت كاجراء وقائي لضمان احتواء تفشي الفيروس. 
واضافت الوزارة انه لم يتم الابلاغ عن اي نفوق للدواجن في اي مكان اخر في اسرائيل. 
كانت الوزارة قد اعلنت في وقت سابق من اليوم اكتشاف الفيروس في حضانة حديقة الحيوانات في بنيامينا، على بعد اكثر من 10 كم جنوب مدينة حيفا. وكان قد عثر صباح اليوم الخميس على 18 دجاجة من بين 25 دجاجة في الحضانة نافقة. وأكد الطبيب صموئيل ريشبون فى حيفا في وقت لاحق ان الدواجن اصيبت بفيروس اتش5ان1 لانفلونزا الطيور. ووفقا لما ذكرته الصحيفة، تم اعطاء العاملين بالحضانة ادوية وقائية. وخضعت جميع عشش ومفارخ الدواجن في دائرة نصف قطرها 6 اميال (9.6 كيلومترا) للحجر الصحي.


----------



## قلم حر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

مصر: H5N1 يحصد ضحيته الـ19 والرابعة خلال أسبوع
2057 (GMT+04:00) - 06/01/08​ 





أنفلونزا الطيور يحصد 3 ضحايا في مصر خلال أقل من أسبوع
-------------------------------------------​*القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- ارتفع عدد ضحايا مرض أنفلونزا الطيور في مصر إلى أربعة قتلى خلال أقل من أسبوع، منذ يونيو/ حزيران الماضي، بعد الإعلان عن وفاة ضحية جديدة مساء الاثنين، بعد إصابتها بفيروس H5N1، في دمياط، شمال القاهرة.*
وأعلنت وزارة الصحة المصرية أنّ سيدة في الخمسين من عمرها، تدعى هانم عطوة إبراهيم، توفيت مساء الاثنين في مستشفى بالعاصمة كانت تقيم فيه منذ 24 ديسمبر/كانون الأول. 
وترفع حالة الوفاة التي أعلنت عنها وزارة الصحة والسكان الاثنين، عدد الضحايا الذين قضوا نتيجة المرض إلى 19 قتيلاً، من إجمالي 43 حالة إصابة بالفيروس الفتاك، أعلنت عنها السلطات المصرية رسمياً، منذ ظهور المرض في فبراير/ شباط من العام 2006، وهي أكبر حصيلة مسجلة في دولة من خارج آسيا.
وسبق للمتحدث باسم وزارة الصحة، عبد الرحمن شاهين، أن أعلن الاثنين، أن سيدة في السادسة والثلاثين من عمرها، وتدعى فردوس محمد حداد، توفيت بعد يومين من نقلها إلى المستشفى، بعد إصابتها بالتهاب رئوي حاد، وارتفاع بدرجة الحرارة، وفقاً لبيان صدر عن الوزارة الاثنين.
ودعا المتحدث الحكومي المواطنين إلى الالتزام بتعليمات حظر تربية الدواجن في مساكنهم، وعدم نقلها بين المحافظات بدون تصريح، مشدداً على ضرورة تطبيق إجراءات الحماية البيطرية في مزارع الدواجن، وتشديد الرقابة على أسواق الطيور.
وكانت وزارة الصحة المصرية قد أعلنت في وقت سابق الأحد، وفاة فتاة في الخامسة والعشرين من عمرها، من محافظة "الدقهلية"، إثر إصابتها بفيروس H5N1، مما يرفع عدد حالات الوفاة بسبب المرض إلى 17 حالة، فيما ارتفع عدد المصابين إلى 42 حالة.
وأعلنت الوزارة عن وفاة الحالة السادسة عشرة بأنفلونزا الطيور الأربعاء الماضي، لسيدة من محافظة "بني سويف" جنوبي القاهرة، هي الأولى التي تشهدها مصر منذ يونيو/ حزيران الماضي.
ويأتي سقوط هذه الحالات المتتالية بالمرض القاتل، في الوقت الذي بدأت فيه السلطات المصرية تطبيق المرحلة الثانية لحملة مواجهة أنفلونزا الطيور، والذي باشرت وزارة الزراعة واستصلاح الأراضي تنفيذه، إلى جانب وزارة الصحة.
وبحسب الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات، فإن المرحلة ستستمر حتى ‏15‏ مارس/آذار المقبل، ويشارك فيها ‏3000‏ طبيب بيطري، بالإضافة إلي الجهات المعاونة من المحليات ووزارة الصحة.
وفي وقت سابق، حذر وزير الصحة المصري، حاتم الجبلي، من "التراخي في إتباع الأساليب الوقائية الصحية" في مواجهة مرض أنفلونزا الطيور، خاصة مع دخول فصل الشتاء، مؤكداً ضرورة "الحفاظ على النجاح الذي حققته مصر في مواجهة المرض"، بحسب قوله.


----------



## قلم حر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اٍنفلونزا الطيور ....(سؤال و جواب ) ...مع آخر الأخبار .*

*لقاح شامل "واعد" ضد كل أشكال الانفلونزا*​ 







طور اللقاح لمقاومة كل أشكال الزكام
------------------------------------​ 

أظهرت تجارب أجريت على البشر، إمكانية إنتاج لقاح يحمي من كل أشكال الانفلونزا على مدى الحياة. 
وقد يمكن اللقاح -الذي أنتجته شركة أكامبيس ACAMBIS- من الحماية من كل أصناف الانفلونزا نوع ألف (A)، الذي يُعد السبب في اندلاع الوباء. 
وتضطر شركات الصيدلة في الوقت الراهن إلى تغيير اللقاحات المضادة الانفلونزا بصفة دورية بسبب التغير المستمر للفيروس. 
وسيساعد اللقاح الجديد -حسب الخبراء- على تجاوز هذه الصعوبة، كما يمكن تخزينه استعدادا لمواجهة اندلاع وباء إنفلونزا الطيور. 

نتائج واعدة​وتتسبب الأنفلونزا التي تنتشر خلال فصل الشتاء في وفاة ما لا يقل عن أربعة آلاف شخص في بريطانيا سنويا، بينما يُقدر عدد من يتوفون بسببه في العالم سنويا بما يتراوح ما بين خمسمائة ألف ومليون شخص. 
وفي حال اندلاع الشكل البشري من وباء إنفلونزا الطيور- وهو ما يتوقعه العلماء- فإنه قد يودي بحياة خمسين مليون شخص. 
وأظهرت التجارب التي أجريت في الولايات المتحدة أن اللقاح الجديد آمن وسريع المفعول إذ يساعد الجسم على بناء مناعة ضد الانفلونزا. 
فقد تبين أن تسعة من أصل عشرة تناولوا جرعتين من لقاح ACAM-FLU-A تمكن جسمهم من تنمية أجسام مضادة للفيروس المتسبب في الانفلونزا. 
ويعمل علماء مختبر أكامبيس على تحسين صيغة اللقاح قبل إجراء تجارب واسعة على الإنسان. 
ME-OL 


موضوع من BBC​ 

منشور 2008/01/05 23:19:15 GMT​


----------

